# Western Honkers



## fretch (Sep 13, 2002)

Went out for a long weekend to Sakakawea (not quite sure on spelling) to shoot some canadas. I hadn't been out hunting for quite some time, and judging from the posts, I wasn't expecting much. However, to my surprise, there were numerous flocks of giants and lessers flying around the hazen/pig city area. The only problem we faced was the fact that none of them seemed to have landed in the same fields, which made scouting a little more difficult. There was a family flock here, a family flock there, but no more than 50 in a field. On sunday night we found the motherload of the lake and missouri river. this field was holding at least 2,000 birds, most of which were greenheads, along with canadas, and even some blues and snows. i couldn't believe it that this late in the season i could find something like this. The field was unposted, however, feeling some sort of responsibility, we asked the farmer if we could hunt it the next morning, but he had already decided to get first crack at those birds...damn... anyways, drove back down to bismarck, and it looks like the river, as usual, is holding thousands of geese.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

That's too bad that you didn't get to hunt that field...but at least you didn't have to experience dealing with an angry farmer after you were set up the next morning. 

Plus being courteous might keep that same land from being posted next season. :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Great to hear that you asked permission even though the field wasn't posted. I think if more of us took the chance and asked for permission to hunt unposted land the farmers would really appreciate it. I've been turned down in the past in this situation but like Matt says, it's alot better than picking up decoys in the morning in the face of an unpleasant farmer.


----------



## fretch (Sep 13, 2002)

Matt i wish i could've had you come out there with me because there were more than enough birds around to shoot up. the group i was with didn't exactly know what they were doing, but what could i do...if you go out any time soon let me know!


----------

